# FS:  Head ski boots



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

Cleaning out the boot quiver

Head Mojo - 27.5  BSL 317mm Liners are only have a dozen time skking in them.  Head replaced them.  The top buckles are the double power buckles from old Head World Cup boots - $125 or BO








Head Vector 125 - 27.5  BSL 317mm The liners have had a small repair on the cuff.  These also have the double power buckles and cable spine tech buckles. $150 or BO


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 18, 2015)

Ever have luck selling boots?  

I put my Krypton Pros up on craigslist this fall for $50 and didn't even get a nibble.


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Ever have luck selling boots?
> 
> I put my Krypton Pros up on craigslist this fall for $50 and didn't even get a nibble.




I sold a pair to guy at work for cheap though.  Worth a shot though.  I gave away a pair to my son's college buddy too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 18, 2015)

Sorry for a misplaced post....


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

You guys are not helping me in this thread!!!!!!


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You guys are not helping me in this thread!!!!!!



Sorry about that. I edited my post away


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 18, 2015)

$3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> $3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 you suck


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 18, 2015)

Think about it.  Take your time.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dlague (Mar 18, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> $3
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I will double that and raise it to $6


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

Come on guys, this is not helping me at all.


----------



## dlague (Mar 18, 2015)

All kidding aside, I would consider them but wrong size.


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 18, 2015)

which ones are still for sale.......I need to check them out ! Im ready for a new pair !


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> which ones are still for sale.......I need to check them out ! Im ready for a new pair !



Both,  I thought your foot was bigger than a 27.5


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 18, 2015)

nope 27.5, thats what I have now !


----------



## Puck it (Mar 18, 2015)

JDMRoma said:


> nope 27.5, thats what I have now !



And why I have not tried your skis?


----------



## JDMRoma (Mar 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> And why I have not tried your skis?


 No idea !! I need to check out the boots though !


----------



## bigbog (Mar 18, 2015)

Puck it said:


> You guys are not helping me in this thread!!!!!!



Just 2 shellsizes too big man....  Those HEADs with the narrow lower cuff = I_ luv_...


----------

